# IIPM not recognized by MHRD or UGC and AICTE



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2010)

Its a know fact and its on news again....

check this out.

Mint ePaper - Article


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ are you in iipm..by any chance?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks rhitwick....I will specify this point whenever I will suggest anyone IIPM(usually I do not because I know it is more gimmick than anything else)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 26, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ are you in iipm..by any chance?


No, I'm not...

?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Its a know fact and its on news again....
> 
> check this out.
> 
> Mint ePaper - Article




hey..the details of iipm is also given in wiki...
& also u can read the controversies it had in wiki....


----------

